# blitzsafe + scosche passport?



## 207maine (Sep 18, 2008)

I have been using a Blitzsafe M-LINK1 V5 in my car for a while with an iPod Nano. Works perfectly, but I recently picked up an iPhone 3G and now I've lost charging capabilities and get annoying error messages every time I refresh the screen.
Would using a Scosche Passport adapter do the job and allow me to continue using this interface without buying a whole new product? It works fine, I'd just like to get charging back as well as get rid of the error message.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yes it will, the passport is a fine solution for units such as the blitzsafe that do not have factory 5v charging cables availible yet (including the factory VW ipod kit)
I have them in stock if you'd like to call to order one


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

The blitzsafe charging cable is now available.


----------

